# Ruffies and Spucies together



## jrricher (Sep 8, 2007)

Hello,

While out hunting yesturday I shot a male ruffie with a spruce hen, she was following him 10 ft behind. I haven't seen then mix in my 17 years of hunting, not paired off like this. Has anyone come across this mixing before :beer: [/i]


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

back in the 80's we used to see ruffs and sprucies together in December. this is in LOW county in northern MN. There would be coveys of sprucies, maybe a dozen or so, and sometimes there were couple ruffs with them. we usually just tried to get the ruffs...but then we ate a couple young sprucies...after that we didn't discriminate--they were all good!


----------

